# m bites to k bites problem



## piratechaz (Mar 27, 2010)

I am using photo impact pro 11 to do editing and to add effects. When I save the edited version it goes from megaties to kilabites. Even if the only editing is cropping. I want to save in the original size. Is there a setting I have to change to avoid the pic getting downsized? Help, thanks, Chaz


----------



## ajkramer87 (Mar 27, 2010)

When you crop a picture you take away data which is why the file size gets smaller.


----------



## piratechaz (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks, that makes sense, but it also goes to k bites when I just add a filter (like a star effect or a motion). Which should increase the size (or so logic would dictate). Doing anything to the original changes reduces the size


----------



## piratechaz (Mar 27, 2010)

I just checked and confirmed that it is a saving problem. I opened a 2.5m pic, saved it as a new name ( no changes) and it saved as 912k. I can't find the setting that causes it to save smaller. Any ideas?


----------



## KmH (Mar 28, 2010)

If you are saving a JPEG it gets re-interpolated during the save and even more data is discarded. How much more gets discarded is determined by the Quality setting. The 912k the program reports before you save, is just an estimate.


----------



## gregp (Mar 29, 2010)

Is your original a jpg?
What happens if you don't crop, what is the size of the original and size of the resulting photo?


----------



## KmH (Mar 29, 2010)

piratechaz said:


> I just checked and confirmed that it is a saving problem. I opened a 2.5m pic, saved it as a new name ( no changes) and it saved as 912k. I can't find the setting that causes it to save smaller. Any ideas?


I've never heard of "photo impact pro 11".

JPEG is a lossy format that discards data with every save.

If the software you have doesn't allow you to select a "Quality" level each time you save about 75% of the image data will be discarded with each save. That is why the file size is getting smaller.


----------

